# DSG?...PRNDS?(flashing)Ahhh!



## DESIGN FOR LIFE (Sep 5, 2006)

(Parking spot)
Went to back out...
Car wont move?
PRNDS was flashing on and off on my dash?
Oh [email protected]&*(DSG Computer Pooped?)
How much will this cost me???Anyone Please Help


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: DSG?...PRNDS?(flashing)Ahhh! (DESIGN FOR LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DESIGN FOR LIFE* »_(Parking spot)
Went to back out...
Car wont move?
PRNDS was flashing on and off on my dash?
Oh [email protected]&*(DSG Computer Pooped?)
*How much will this cost me???*Anyone Please Help

That's really a question for your Volkswagen service advisor.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i believe the mechatronics is 3k? not sure.....a flashing indicator could be several different things.


----------



## Thumb Thumbs (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: DSG?...PRNDS?(flashing)Ahhh! (DESIGN FOR LIFE)*

guessing ur out of warrenty that blows


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: DSG?...PRNDS?(flashing)Ahhh! (link1123)*

I just had this happen to me this morning as I went to go wash my car.
I had to turn off and turn on my car 3 times before it would let me shift into Drive. Now I have a CEL light on in the cluster. I am going to drive up to the dealer tomorrow and have them take a looksee at it.
FYI I have a 2009 GTI (TSI) DSG with 7k miles.
p.s. there are a handful of people having this same problem on the golfmkv forums as well. It seems some people's problem just disappears and some people end up getting a whole new DSG transmission.


----------



## RPIJG (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: DSG?...PRNDS?(flashing)Ahhh! (ViRtUaLheretic)*

usually depends on what is causing it. If you have a fault light, "usually" there is a problem with the Mech, if you don't, but the lights have flashed apparently, moving the shifter and not keeping the brake pedal depressed the whole time will cause the PRNDS to blink, though the car should drive fine in the second scenario.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: DSG?...PRNDS?(flashing)Ahhh! (RPIJG)*

I had the same exact problem and here is the resolution to my problem:
Took my car up to the dealer today and they just called me. They found out that the problem was a magnet in the triptronic shifter had come lose and was casuing the error. They went ahead and installed a new magnet properly reset the fault code, and the error didn't come back.
Sorry I don't have much more technical information to share, but this is all he told me. Hopefully this can help?


----------



## Black_drag_on (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: DSG?...PRNDS?(flashing)Ahhh! (ViRtUaLheretic)*








It happen to me last month and the dealer tell me that i have to buy a new DSG, it is expensive







I want to install a manual trans will be possible it?


----------



## danpayne (Oct 16, 2008)

My Jetta did the same they replaced the shifter mechanism. It seemed to have worked. Got a nice new leather shifter out of it.
Month later the mechatronic unit was replaced due to surging and thumping when changing at low speeds from 1st to 2nd.


----------

